# what Internet fax system do you like?



## Blondie (Jan 18, 2008)

I only send/receive 3-4 faxes a month. I am looking at Faxaway, onefax or smartfax- anyone using a plan they would recommend? TIA


----------



## judyjht (Jan 18, 2008)

I use efax - yours would be free because you would only get a few.  works great!


----------



## Blondie (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi Judy- I did investigate/online chat efax but they are $16.95 a month. Bummer- I know there are cheaper services but I wonder which is better in terms of security, etc. thanks!


----------



## judyjht (Jan 19, 2008)

I don't think you were looking at the free service.  There is definitely a free version where you can receive 20 faxes per month - you cannot send.  Look again - it is called EFax Free


----------



## Blondie (Jan 19, 2008)

You are absolutely right- I may use that one. The only thing is that you have to "agree" to receive email offers from their "partners."  Sigh- nothing is really free is it??  
In any event I am also looking at smartfax and another called myfax. Thanks again.


----------



## london (Jan 19, 2008)

*Internet Fax Service*

I use "efax" and have been very satisfied. 

I pay 16.95 per month, as I use it for business. You can get a free version with limited page per month usage.


----------



## dougef (Jan 20, 2008)

I use MyFax.  They are cheaper than efax and so far I have been very happy.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 20, 2008)

I was using efax free version up to a couple of years ago.  We exceeded our free limit one time, when in the middle of some significant health problems with my mother in another state while in the midst of selling her home, both of which resulted in a few faxes.  It was "pay up or be gone" instantly, no grace period.  

We chose "be gone".  While we were with efax, it worked very nicely.

Rereading this, I sound more negative than I feel.  I don't begrudge them their desire to be paid at all, and I appreciated the ability to use the free service.  You need to be prepared, though, to be able to make some instant alternate plans if you get a one time sudden surge in number of faxes received.


----------



## Blondie (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks Doug- did you get tons of spam or ads from them? The idea that you must agree to receive smaialo from their partners has me concerned.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 20, 2008)

Blondie said:


> Thanks Doug- did you get tons of spam or ads from them?



Don't recall getting lots of junk from them, but then, I get so much spam from the publicly-available addresses here on TUG that I probably would hardly notice a few more.

The faxes are emailed to you as attachments to your email.  Install efax's program to read and/or print these attachments.


----------



## judyjht (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't recall receiving a lot of spam either - I would not worry about it too much.  Just opt out, if it comes.


----------



## GW61 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Pay-Per-Use Online Faxing*



Blondie said:


> I only send/receive 3-4 faxes a month. I am looking at Faxaway, onefax or smartfax- anyone using a plan they would recommend? TIA



You could try a Pay-Per-Use faxing. You just have to sign up for an account at 101fax.com, then there you go. just pay for sent faxes!


----------



## alexa1973 (Jan 25, 2008)

I use www.faxsv.com to receive my faxes and www.faxzero.com to send. Both free.


----------



## Blondie (Jan 25, 2008)

101fax had some problems and would not send so I cancelled it and joined trustfax.com for $39 a year to send and receive. Works fine and is very easy to use! Thanks everyone.


----------



## Wonka (Jan 25, 2008)

We've used myfax for some time.  It's great, and has never let us down.  $10 month.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 11, 2020)

I am stunned to learn that peep still fax.
Can you not simply scan and attach it as an email?

BTW, could someone fax me a chocolate chocolate chip muffin?


----------



## Brett (Apr 11, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> I am stunned to learn that peep still fax.
> Can you not simply scan and attach it as an email?
> 
> BTW, could someone fax me a chocolate chocolate chip muffin?



right, scan or electronically sign.


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 11, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> I am stunned to learn that peep still fax.
> Can you not simply scan and attach it as an email?
> 
> BTW, could someone fax me a chocolate chocolate chip muffin?



I agree. I usually scan and attach as an email. However, I still have a fax service because many people fax us. I use eFax. It has been fine. No problems.


----------

